# Wie wird der PC genutzt, mit dem Sie gerade surfen?



## Administrator (13. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## acidjunk (13. Februar 2007)

Privat, ich und meine Frau.


----------



## Soki (13. Februar 2007)

Privat, ich und alle die nen Trojaner bei mir eingeschmuggelt haben


----------



## FossilZ (20. Februar 2007)

Privat, ich, ich und ich

Und wer klickt bei Sowas immer "Keine Ahnung" an?


----------



## Hombre3000 (20. Februar 2007)

Meiner, sonst keiner.


----------



## Freezeman (20. Februar 2007)

FossilZ am 20.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer klickt bei Sowas immer "Keine Ahnung" an?



"Keine Angabe" ist auch dermaßen sinnlos! "Arbeitsrechner" wäre sinnvoller gewesen, oder zumindest "Etwas anderes".

PS.: Ich nutze meinen Laptop ausschließlich privat für mich allein, den Festrechner nutzen dagegen alle von der Familie.


----------



## ich98 (20. Februar 2007)

Privat, Schule, allein, manchmal mit meinem Bruder für PES6 u.ä.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2007)

Privat und einziger Nutzer. Würde auch nie jemanden an meinen Rechner lassen


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2007)

FossilZ am 20.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Privat, ich, ich und ich
> 
> Und wer klickt bei Sowas immer "Keine Ahnung" an?



Nicht "Keine Ahnung" sondern "Keine Angabe".   
Das ist auch durchaus berechtigt wenn der Verwendungszweck des Rechners von der gebotenen Auswahl abweicht.

Der Rechner von dem ich schreibe hat nämlich normalerweise nur einen Zweck, P0rns downloaden.    

Nö quatsch, is ein Arbeitsrechner...


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 21.02.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rechner von dem ich schreibe hat nämlich normalerweise nur einen Zweck, P0rns downloaden.




/sign


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2007)

Mein Wii ist doch kein pc


----------



## iakchos (24. Februar 2007)

Meine PSP ist doch kein PC 

Ne im Ernst: wenn per PC, dann mein eigener.

Ich hab mal den Fehler gemacht mir nen PC mit meinem Bruder zu teilen.

Erstens war das Teil ziemlich bald kaputt (ich wars nicht) und zweitens würde das nicht mit unseren Surfgewonheiten zusammen gehen.
5 Std. + 5 Std. > 8 Std. Freizeit.


----------



## Soki (24. Februar 2007)

Shadow_Man am 21.02.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Privat und einziger Nutzer. Würde auch nie jemanden an meinen Rechner lassen


Kein Wunder bei all den bösen Sachen die Du auf dem PC hast


----------



## machbetmachallabett (24. Februar 2007)

Chemenu am 21.02.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 20.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann sollte da "etwas anderes" stehen. Wer keine Angabe machen will, soll halt einfach nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2007)

Soki am 24.02.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.02.2007 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pssssssst, muss doch nicht jeder wissen


----------



## unruhestifter (25. Februar 2007)

Mein PC benutze fast nur ich.   

Ich finde die Liste mit " keine Angaben" etwas überflüssig.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Februar 2007)

Mein bestes Stück darf nur ich allein bedienen!!! 

Meinen PC übrigens auch. 

SSA


----------



## Lordghost (1. März 2007)

Ich antworte, im gegensatz zu den meisten (oder allen?!) hier mal auf die Frage, die wie folgt lautet:

"Wie wird der PC genutzt, mit dem Sie GERADE surfen?"

Antwort: Privat. Meiner.

Nur mal so: Will die PCG R das wissen weil sie in unser aller Rechner sitzt, und mit der Antwort besser unser Surfverhalten bzw. unsere sonnstigen verhalten am PC feststellen kann? *Paranoid werd* 

XD


----------

